# Blu-ray player with 7.1 analog outs



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a new Blu-ray player with 7.1 analog output? I have an older AVR without HDMI inputs. I would love a new AVR but I am willing to consider the analog inputs of my AVR.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic DMP BD85 hands down is the best player on the market and its not pricey.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

There are, also, nice little boxes from Monoprice, Atlona, Gefen and others that will split off 7.1 audio from an HDMI source. Let's you use any BR player.

Kal


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> There are, also, nice little boxes from Monoprice, Atlona, Gefen and others that will split off 7.1 audio from an HDMI source. Let's you use any BR player.
> 
> Kal


Hello,
That definitely opens up many options including the PS3 Slim. The OPPO BDP Players also offer Analog Outputs and really are great as well. A bit more expensive than the Panasonic, but OPPO's boast stellar Resale Value and offer SACD, DVD-A, Netflix, and more.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> There are, also, nice little boxes from Monoprice, Atlona, Gefen and others that will split off 7.1 audio from an HDMI source. Let's you use any BR player.
> 
> Kal


What are these boxes called? CAn you provide a link? Can you use yellow composite video cables from the blu-ray player or must they be RCA/audio cables?


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The Panasonic DMP BD85 hands down is the best player on the market and its not pricey.



I had a BD65 but didn't like the menus. I wish Sony still made players with multichannel outs. I like their menu screens. 

Any opinions on the Samsung or Toshiba players with Multichannel outs?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> I had a BD65 but didn't like the menus. I wish Sony still made players with multichannel outs. I like their menu screens.
> 
> Any opinions on the Samsung or Toshiba players with Multichannel outs?


Hello,
Samsung seems to be making BDP's that many people are happy with and offer a great number of Features. Toshiba is relatively new to Blu-Ray as they were the driving force behind HD-DVD and lost the Format War. 

This was a Format War that grew so heated that on another Website, Death Threats were made, the entire HD Forums were temporarily shut down due to the level of animosity and so forth. Point being, Toshiba took a long long time before releasing a BDP.

I quite like the Company and would be confident that they make a quality BDP. However, I have never used or seen one personally.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

browndk26 said:


> What are these boxes called? CAn you provide a link? Can you use yellow composite video cables from the blu-ray player or must they be RCA/audio cables?


1. http://www.atlona.com/Atlona-HDMI-1.3-Audio-De-Embedder-with-3D-Support.html
1. http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI switch 4x2_7_1audio.html
2. ??? You need HDMI from player to the box.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> 1. http://www.atlona.com/Atlona-HDMI-1.3-Audio-De-Embedder-with-3D-Support.html
> 1. http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI switch 4x2_7_1audio.html
> 2. ??? You need HDMI from player to the box.


Sorry I wasn't clear in my post. If connecting Multichannel outs from a blu ray player to an AVR. Can yellow composite video cables be used? Or must RCA/audio cable be used. I hope I am clear this time.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You could use a composite cable as they are RCA but I would get some good quality well shielded cables, and you do not have to spend a fortune on them either.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

browndk26 said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear in my post. If connecting Multichannel outs from a blu ray player to an AVR. Can yellow composite video cables be used? Or must RCA/audio cable be used. I hope I am clear this time.


Oh. Yes, yellow composite video cables can be used but it would be easy/cheap/better to get a set of 6 color-coded shielded audio cables.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> 1. http://www.atlona.com/Atlona-HDMI-1.3-Audio-De-Embedder-with-3D-Support.html
> 1. http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI switch 4x2_7_1audio.html
> 2. ??? You need HDMI from player to the box.


Thanks for the links. For the amount of money those cost I would just get a player with Analog outs. Maybe I can talk the wife into another player for 200-250 dollars instead of a 500 dollar or more AVR. Or just be happy with what I have!


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess the real question is this. Considering the equipment in my basement setup, would I notice a big difference in sound quality if I was using lossless audio? I know my sub is probably the weakest component of my system now.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

I have same situation my preamp does not have HDMI input but has analog inputs which i'm using now with Oppo dvd player. Lots of bluray player with 7.1 analog outs are now available in the market and much cheaper than entry level AVR.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> I guess the real question is this. Considering the equipment in my basement setup, would I notice a big difference in sound quality if I was using lossless audio? I know my sub is probably the weakest component of my system now.


I would say it also depends on how well your set up is calibrated to your room, meaning is it optimal and if so then you should benefit from the new lossless formats and as long as the player is decent enough with good bass management.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

recruit said:


> I would say it also depends on how well your set up is calibrated to your room, meaning is it optimal and if so then you should benefit from the new lossless formats and as long as the player is decent enough with good bass management.


My AVR has no auto room calibration. I did use an SPL meter to set all my speakers at 75 db. 

One additional question. I am not using surround speakers at the moment. If I do get a player with analog outs, would I just connect the outputs for the speakers I have or all of the outputs?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

You can just connect what you have speaker wise, but it kind of defeats the object of the full analogue outputs, I suppose you could add surrounds later though :huh:


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm a big fan of decoding in the disc player and using the 7.1 analog connections. I'm running an Oppo BDP83SE to an Outlaw 990 processor and couldn't be more happy with the results. I guess the big question is how good the DACs are in the player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

koyaan said:


> I'm a big fan of decoding in the disc player and using the 7.1 analog connections. I'm running an Oppo BDP83SE to an Outlaw 990 processor and couldn't be more happy with the results. I guess the big question is how good the DACs are in the player.


Hello,
With the ESS Technology Sabre DAC's in your OPPO, I cannot blame you for using them as they are World Class.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

